# KDS Detailing - Lamborghini Aventador Detail / Waxstock extras



## Kelly @ KDS

HI Guys

Is everyone ready for a Lamborghini Aventador Detail, Waxstock and house wilton story?

If so please carry on reading.

Up next is another instalment of a car that KDS Detailing had the pleasure of working on, this was carry back in late summer of 2012.

If you had the pleasure to see this car at Waxstock and love to see what the cars was like before this



















Then carry on and enjoy.

The customer who owns the vehicle in this thread pre booked the detail work some 6 months before the delivery date to ensure of the booking.

The actual date of the booking was put off a few times due to a delay in build which in turn meant a later delivery date.

The delay I was told was due to improvements in build quality after early problems and issues in the first batch of cars.

After a few correspondence emails to and thro while waiting for the car to be delivered was when I soon realised that the customer was a fan and follower of our work.
So first let's talk about the car and its specs

Frame:
Carbon fibre monocoque with Aluminium front and rear frames
Body:
Carbon fibre engine bonnet; movable spoiler and side air inlets; Aluminium front bonnet, front fenders and doors; SMC rear fender and rocker cover

ENGINE
V12, 60°, MPI
Displacement:
6,498 cm³ (396.5 cu.in.)

Bore and stroke:
Ø 95 mm x 76,4 mm

Compression ratio:
11.8 (± 0.2) : 1

Maximum power:
700 HP (515 kW) @ 8,250 RPM

Maximum torque:
690 Nm (507 lbft) @ 5,500 RPM

Cooling system:
Water and oil cooling system in the rear with variable air inlets

Front tires:
Pirelli 255/35 ZR19

Rear tires:
Pirelli 335/30 ZR20

Front wheels:
19'' x 9J

Rear wheels
20'' x 12J

BRAKES

Dual hydraulic circuit brake system with vacuum brake booster; front and rear CCB, 6-cylinder brake callipers, 4-cylinder brake callipers Ø 400x 38 mm - Ø 380 x 38 mm

DRIVETRAIN
Type of transmission:
4WD with Haldex generation IV
Gearbox:
7 speed ISR, shifting characteristic depending on drive select mode

PERFORMANCE
Top speed:
350 km/h (217 mph)

Acceleration 0-100 km/h (0-62 mph):
2.9 s

So back to the geeky detailing part.

The service that was pre booked was a new car protection detail with an interest in long life coatings.

So I suggested going for Gtechniq package for brand new cars.

http://kdskeltec.co.uk/price-menu/protection-detail-packages/g-techniq

The owner had not had much chance to view the car in direct sunlight as we had a very poor summer and not owning the car very long before we got to view the car.

My brief opinion on brand new cars and there paint work.

Over the years I have been surprised / shocked at the condition of all new car that's we have had the pleasure to work on.

To date we have only had one single car that needed NO machine correction , this is out of around 100 brand new cars , we are talking about cars that have been trailed to KDS detailing still with transport protective coatings on , cars with 20-50 miles , 1-3 day old cars (on the road age) ,
we have noticed a large increase with customers of brand new cars complaining to the dealerships which has meant the dealerships have contacted KDS detailing to come up with solution and fix those cars in question to keep their customers happy.

I think that's the fact "Detailing" is more of a main stream word now and partly due to change in paint tech and materials due to the H&S and environment has meant the paint on brand new and fairly young cars is far easier to mark and customers of brand new cars are more aware of this because detailing and for forums like Detailing World.

This problem that I have briefly spoken about above (I have photos that at some point I will post on a new car thread as they need to be seen) is not isolated to just the lower end of the market.

What I am about to post is a very good case , but I think for every one person that complains about the issues 99 people would be totally happy , so in the real world still is looked upon as a tiny issue.

I know of customer with super/hyper cars that think paint is just paint and there to stop it going rusty , and there are customers that never driver their cars and just look at them like fine art.

So this is what I was I was greeted with on first viewing before the inspection wash.



















Have a look at the the finish on the far bottom of the door



















Lovely DA sanding marks














































So as you can imagine this was yet again not going to be a standard new car protection detail.

So we set about giving it a dam good safe wash , I say safe but think I could of gave it to the £5 car wash guys over the road and it could not get any worse really.

The wash stage

Pre rinse










APC the shuts gaps badges and mouldings etc .



















Then rinse again










Next is the snow foam stage























































I am sure you know the routine by now , rinse again










Clean the wheels




























On to the wash










The engine also got a light clean










So after the car was dried off and driven inside the workshop and positioned over the detailing ramp,

Been asked many times in the past (asked this week by email) what ramp we use so I have now uploaded link and details on my website

http://kdskeltec.co.uk/facilities

prep marks in the paint



















Over spray



















Paint blistering










Stone chips



















While up in the air on the ramp gave me a better chance to spot more transport wax that's very stubborn to wash away










Another stone chip










So this is where the photo processing and then sending them to the customer with suggestions to steps to move forward .

Not explained above the actual booking we had a maximum time scale of 2 weeks before the car to be shown at the Wilton House supercar show.

http://www.wiltonclassicandsupercars.co.uk/supercars/

And also we had our good friends at Paintshield booked to carry out protective film to the entire front of the car.

http://www.paintshield.co.uk/

The fact we only 2 week deadline (no bragging here that KDS can carry out a full detail In the fastest time possible) , to organise a full paint correction , write a report, keep the customer updated with emails and photos , keep the 4th day into the detail free for paint shield to do their magic , coat the car with the entire Gtechniq range and this while in late summer which means dealing with the logistics of day to day work it was going to be a bit heated at time , not helped by a mini heat wave and temps in the plus 30's while working on the car too.

And if you thought you had seen all the problems and defects keep on reading

I preview of whats to come

Da sanding marks



















And after correction stage










I think it could do with more base colour coat in the fold of this cooling duct










So whats happening here then?
































































Bit of touch ins in the past










Nice transport marks , I am guessing when the car was strapped down with webbing through the wheels










So back onto the bulk of the machine correction work and detailing .

We would normally start machine correction with the top surfaces for 2 reasons , 
Firstly the eye line areas will always get more attention on such a low wide car than the very low parts , so if time runs out you have at least got all the eye line panels perfect if it means at the expense that the very bottom areas may be not absolutely perfect , if a car is booked on for the ultimate package

http://kdskeltec.co.uk/price-menu/paint-correction-packages/platinum

then we would have plently of time planned to work on every inch of the paint , remembering this was booked for new car protection.

And secondly last thing you would want on such a wide car is to correct the side panels (doors) and have to stretch and lean on the freshly corrected doors while machining the roof , a bit of common sense I guess never hurts .

In this case we carried out full correction and refining to the front first in readiness for the paint protection film application.

Paint readings before hand to see what we are dealing with




























Due to the heat and bright sun light beating through the roof lights we decided to pop up a marquee indoors to help keep the heat down and make it easier to spot the defects on such a bright light coloured paint surface.










Some before and afters on the front of the car.







































































































































































































All finished




























Then the same situation on the roof.

Loads of DA sanding marks still left from the factory , this is very common on many IF not most of the hand worked new cars regardless of cost and not just associated to one brand.

This colour under normally lighting would be difficult to spot these defects , even more so when viewed under flat lights such as used in paint spray booths and inspection tunnels at factories.
What flat lights show up well when the vehicle being inspected is completely flooded with massive amount of wattage is

1)	Colour consistence
2)	General dirt and muck in paint
3)	Cleanliness around shuts and edge etc
4)	Orange peel (texture) of paint finish

What straight long flat lights don't show well are sanding marks and swirls

In my opinion the light sources being used and the lack of understanding about fillers in products means these defects are very common on hand worked paint finishes.
For this you need a low'ish wattage direct light (clean light) ie like the sun itself , common sense tells as powerful as the sun is its still only a single direct light source .

I have found when using banks or rows of bright lights with high wattage on light coloured cars this can be too bright for the human eye which in turn the pupils contract to reduce the amount of the light entering the eye.
So when I correct a bright light coloured car I use a 75 watt light source in darker conditions and a 150 watt light source in bright conditions.
Lastly on the subject of lights , I always machine correct an area and view / inspect with light source from both sides while I am face onto the panel so not to miss defects.

The roof defect removal









































































End of part one

Many thanks for reading up till now.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Part two

While to car was on the detailing ramp , as with all the super/hyper cars its nice to have a good look around underneath as this is the view no one gets to see.



















Full height lift too , means can stand upright and still walk underneath clearly










A few action machine correction photos





































The over spray on the rear cover hinges removed










Removing water stains from rear window



















One of the advantages to using a full lift ramp,Is being able to get to the inside of the wheels without removing them .

But in this case the ramp was not needed to spot the problems with the wheels

My opinion this looks like a blend area from a smart repair




























And really poor finish and more evidence of webbing strap down marks










Some simple ****tail stick work









































































Ever wondered how the front number plate fits on the front of an Aventador ?










The wheels and tricky areas where dealt with by myself using the rotary extension bars




























Wheels after correction



















And a few midway photos before coatings





































We then touch in the stone ships before pant film installation


















Ground colour coat










Pearl top colour coat




























While we were machine correcting the far rear of the car and doors paint shield were installing the paint protection film to the front of the car.

Here are some photos of the install that took a day to complete.
This was done by Gary from paint shield and my good friend Roy helped out , you will spot his left elbow in the of the photos.










Notice the small items on the table , I removed these for the best possible results .











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content














































Prep cut film



















An example of while the front has the film applied I am working at the rear with marquee to reduce the surrounding light.










Even the plastic parts had protection film applied










After










At the end of the thread I have some close up photos of the finish film application.
As we got near the rear of the car some 6 days from the start day we were in for a big surprise.
The rear bumper has seen some paint work , when I am mean paint work I mean the smart repair type.

Also noticed that the paint work had been DA sanded right on the tiniest small areas that's got no real gain to the vehicle but everything to lose if not carried out correctly.










This is not a burn break through but DA sanding marks not fully corrected










Finished



















What were they thinking of Da sanding areas like this.














































In the number plate recess.



















Around the door handle was just the same



















Much better



















So more defects on the rear bumper top side



















And after correction



















Then the smart repair





































Love the join line.



















Notice the colour on the sharp edge










We went for the route of very careful machine correction to improve the finish



















This detail could of easily ended up with KDS re-painting the poor areas , Refurbing the alloy wheels , removing the badges , but you have to consider that the car had a deadline , was pre booked for much less work than we ended up carrying out , and the owner had not noticed any of these issues in the small time he had owned the car .

You have to consider it's the customers car not your own and do whats best for the car , budget , and customers requirements and how the car is to be used in the future.

The reason for having the paint film installed on this car , was due to myself recommending the install was after swapping emails about re-painting such a car in a 3 stage pearl is such a nightmare to get perfect match , and told the owner of another Aventador that needed some aftermarket paint work, that the rumours are that it spent months and many attempts to get the correct match, by a specialist.

Having film applied to stop the dreaded stone chips is the only way forward on such cars and colours.

Here clearly shows the issues with such a colour as the doors and parts that are painted off the car are not an exact match to the main shell of the car.




























End of part 2

again many thanks for reading


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Part 3

So now onto the Last Step Protection (lsp) on the entire car.

As said earlier we went for Gtechniq products including EXO.

The car was blown down with air line , then feather dusted down in readiness for many passes with IPA wipe down to ensure good strong key to all sufaces.

Onto some photos of the coatings being applied.




























Looking great and natural at the same time










Wheels coated




























Notice the great finish of the paint , if KDS detailing or lepsons were to paint like this I absolutely know they would be rejected by customer.


















































































For the front paint film we chose this




























A whole day later after C1 , C4 and C5 had been applied it was then time for 2 coats of EXO over them.





































Here are The Gtechniq coating in action






So to the finished photos now














































Front with film , so much better than the older films from a few years ago.
































































A few more finished photos








































































































































Lastly here are a few pic from a photo shoot of one of KDS business friend

GF willaims

http://www.kdskeltec.co.uk/services/photography









































































So that concludes this write up.

Many thanks for sparing the time to read through this long thread.

Any question please fill free to ask.

Just one final part to the story as I wrote in the first part of the thread , the Waxstock and Wilton House super car shows.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=3891438#post3891438

In the future there will be a full HD videos of the above car.

Many Thanks for reading.


----------



## *MAGIC*

I was just about to say great job but on the 178th photo I saw a fleck of dust Kelly.......

Robbie


----------



## Adrian Convery

Great write up! Enjoyed that, thanks for sharing! Look forward to part 2!


----------



## Adrian Convery

Amazing, well worth getting a cup of tea and reading that!! Probably the nicest colour for them too!


----------



## Willows-dad

Awesome write up Kelly. Very good to know about light sources and spotting defects. The car was a thing of beauty when finished. I was privileged to see it at the detailing day. Such a shame for customers when you don't get perfection straight from the factory for that kind of money. Not such a shame for you of course.


----------



## -Raven-

Epic detail Kelly! Your attention to detail is second to none! :thumb:


----------



## skorpios

Stunning job Kelly!! :doublesho
Just finished this and am quite speechless atm!

Never before have I seen this level of dedication, time-energy-resources spent and technology involved in another professional detailing session! (not restoration)

:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi

Nice write up


----------



## -Kev-

amazing as always Kelly 

not a Mars Bar in sight though..


----------



## Zetec-al

Amazing! Lightened up my Monday morning/afternoon!


----------



## Mad Ad

Very nice detail, I seen some of Gary's work and have to say does an awesome job with the paintshield:thumb:


----------



## gtechrob

nice very very very nice. it is stunning how defective the paintwork was. particularly on such a flagship and expensive car. can't imagine that they don't have a properly setup final inspection booth in sant'agata with the correct lighting but hey - it sure looks like they don't use it much! loving this shot - it really brings out the stealth style angles of the body:


----------



## ianFRST

awesome 

my car sneaks into the 1st picture too :lol:


----------



## Grommit

Oh my days that is an exceptional beast and the work gone into the turn around was excellent.

Well done guys. Great work.

Vroom Vroom


----------



## Serkie

Great work Kelly & KDS Team.

Stunning work on an equally stunning car.


----------



## CJ1985

great write-up, how can a brand new car been given to a customer looking like that..


----------



## JBirchy

Amazing job Kelly, nice to see all the work that went into it! I was working on the Waxamomo stand at Waxstock and was privileged to look at the car on set up day. I think i spent about 20 mins just knelt down looking at all the intricate details of the bodywork, the design and it was all perfect! Looked incredible at the show!

I was also there when the owner started it up and drove out, nearly shaking the arena down as he went! What a noise, it really defines what it is i love about cars when you get close up to one of these stunning machines, especially after your treatment! An Italian V12 at it's best!

Can't wait to see what you might have on offer at this years Waxstock!

ATB,
Jon


----------



## id_doug

Been waiting for the write up on this one! The finished article is a credit to your services. Then attention to detail is first class bar none. I am sure its one detail your very proud off :thumb:


----------



## gav1513

this write up has been well worth the wait, i cant believe how bad those smart repairs are and the general condition of the car, for something that price i would have been going nuts at the dealer! stunning work though, the finished result is how it should have looked when it rolled out the factory, top work kelly


----------



## TheAshman

Absolutely stunning. Well done. If i can save the money up i'm bringing my Rocco down to you!


----------



## Clyde

Had the pleasure of seeing this beast during the beginners training day. Epic write up and attention to detail.


----------



## slobodank

great work!


----------



## Keith_Lane

Fantastic read this... epic as usual Kelly!


----------



## MAOR

CJ1985 said:


> great write-up, how can a brand new car been given to a customer looking like that..


Because normal people don't really get microscopes out...


----------



## Millzer

Omg SEXY!


----------



## -Kev-

MAOR said:


> Because normal people don't really get microscopes out...


apart from the areas burnt to the metal and poorly repaired wheels?.. even Stevie Wonder would've seen those..


----------



## Pennychew99

Great work and a brilliant write up!! really enjoyed reading that :thumb:


----------



## Liamc

Amazing, thanks for taking the time to post in this much detail.


----------



## dooka

I will soon start to run out of comments. Their is only so much one can say each time about quality work, such as what I have just read and viewed :thumb:..

I will start a comment list and randomise the comments ..

Fantastic Work..
Great Turn Around..
Wow..
Outstanding :thumb:

That will do for now..

Todays comment is:

*FANTASTIC WORK* :thumb: ..


----------



## Ronnie

Love it very nice Kelly..


----------



## Scrim-1-

Epic work on a stunning car, look forward to the HD videos.


----------



## khurum6392

ultimate detail amazing work


----------



## johnnyg

thats amazing kelly .love reading your post they are some of the best i have seen on here.it still amazing that factory's let cars go out in that sort of state .on a car like that for the money he has paid it should be top knotch .but hey once they have his money thery are like every other dealer dont give a ****e


----------



## FabrizioTDI

Simply, something of stunning. 

The perfect work.


----------



## Roy

Nice work mate :thumb:


----------



## Luis

Stunning :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:
amazing....:thumb:


----------



## leemckenna

Great work Kelly very poor paint for a high end car but great turnaround


----------



## ckeir.02mh

Great work as usual kelly!

Chris.


----------



## TopSport+

awesome:argie:


----------



## Chrissyronald

Just stumbled across this. Amazing attention to detail!!


----------



## Mike steele

Outstanding work! Out of interest, why did you choose a wax for the paint protection film instead of going straight to EXO? 

Best paint film finish I've seen BTW :thumb:


----------



## N8KOW

Incredible..


----------



## JonnyG

Top Class :thumb:

Even the snow foam was colour coded


----------



## cypukas

nice car


----------



## lee1977

Awesome work!


----------



## Mk2Singh

Epic Detail! looks awesome!


----------



## Reds

*MAGIC* said:


> I was just about to say great job but on the 178th photo I saw a fleck of dust Kelly.......
> 
> Robbie


He's just not trying hard enough is he Robbie?

:lol:


----------



## moono16v

All the way through I was just thinking wow imagine owning that! 

Stunning absolutely stunning - the work and effort you have put in that is! 

It's crazy how bad even a Lamborghini comes out of the factory - let alone Lamborghini's flagship model!


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

*MAGIC* said:


> I was just about to say great job but on the 178th photo I saw a fleck of dust Kelly.......
> 
> Robbie





Adrian Convery said:


> Great write up! Enjoyed that, thanks for sharing! Look forward to part 2!





Adrian Convery said:


> Amazing, well worth getting a cup of tea and reading that!! Probably the nicest colour for them too!





Willows-dad said:


> Awesome write up Kelly. Very good to know about light sources and spotting defects. The car was a thing of beauty when finished. I was privileged to see it at the detailing day. Such a shame for customers when you don't get perfection straight from the factory for that kind of money. Not such a shame for you of course.





-Raven- said:


> Epic detail Kelly! Your attention to detail is second to none! :thumb:





skorpios said:


> Stunning job Kelly!! :doublesho
> Just finished this and am quite speechless atm!
> 
> Never before have I seen this level of dedication, time-energy-resources spent and technology involved in another professional detailing session! (not restoration)
> 
> :thumb::thumb::thumb:





AaronGTi said:


> Nice write up


Thanks guys and robbie too :lol:

kelly


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

-Kev- said:


> amazing as always Kelly
> 
> not a Mars Bar in sight though..


I think it was too hot that week and the mars bars melted to quickly



Zetec-al said:


> Amazing! Lightened up my Monday morning/afternoon!


glad it did



Mad Ad said:


> Very nice detail, I seen some of Gary's work and have to say does an awesome job with the paintshield:thumb:


yep was impressed , its not as perfect as perfect paint but not far off thou , 2-3 feet away you would never tell its got paint film on the car



gtechrob said:


> nice very very very nice. it is stunning how defective the paintwork was. particularly on such a flagship and expensive car. can't imagine that they don't have a properly setup final inspection booth in sant'agata with the correct lighting but hey - it sure looks like they don't use it much! loving this shot - it really brings out the stealth style angles of the body:


GF is very good at his hobby which in turn is becoming more so his full time job for many businesses



ianFRST said:


> awesome
> 
> my car sneaks into the 1st picture too :lol:


i glad you liked that



Grommit said:


> Oh my days that is an exceptional beast and the work gone into the turn around was excellent.
> 
> Well done guys. Great work.
> 
> Vroom Vroom





Serkie said:


> Great work Kelly & KDS Team.
> 
> Stunning work on an equally stunning car.





CJ1985 said:


> great write-up, how can a brand new car been given to a customer looking like that..


it happens all the time , as said only ever had one brand new car that was good enough to not to machine correct



JBirchy said:


> Amazing job Kelly, nice to see all the work that went into it! I was working on the Waxamomo stand at Waxstock and was privileged to look at the car on set up day. I think i spent about 20 mins just knelt down looking at all the intricate details of the bodywork, the design and it was all perfect! Looked incredible at the show!
> 
> I was also there when the owner started it up and drove out, nearly shaking the arena down as he went! What a noise, it really defines what it is i love about cars when you get close up to one of these stunning machines, especially after your treatment! An Italian V12 at it's best!
> 
> Can't wait to see what you might have on offer at this years Waxstock!
> 
> ATB,
> Jon


not sure if i can top it , the owner said he has no problems with using the car again at waxstock 2013 thou :thumb:



id_doug said:


> Been waiting for the write up on this one! The finished article is a credit to your services. Then attention to detail is first class bar none. I am sure its one detail your very proud off :thumb:


Thanks guys for all the nice comments


----------



## Over The Rainbow

Awesome write up. Absolutely love this photo. Extra points if he was balancing on the metal bar while taking


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

MAOR said:


> Because normal people don't really get microscopes out...


I will get back to the other comments so other time.

So you buy yourself a 300k car that's got bodywork and paint warranty.

I am sure you would like to book your car in with someone or a company (independent) that has such tools / equipment / knowledge to be able to inspect every single part of the vehicle IF you were not happy with it entirely.

I do and have wrote reports in the past for such cars , one car taking over 2 years backwards and forwards to dealership and been repainted many times .

This resulting in KDS carry out the best we could possibly do in terms of detailing (even thou the purpose was to have the car rebuilt properly) , and at the same time writing a report with photos and videos using such equipment (microscope) etc. .

here is link to section on website for such a thing

http://www.kdskeltec.co.uk/price-menu/vehicle-inspection

We detailed the entire car so that the owner could then show directly to factory what he expects when they do rebuild his car

We noted 27 major defects all logged, and then wrote the suggestion of entire strip down and repaint.

So his report was sent electronically and the car was shipped in transporter to factory, 
9 months later his car returned with leather bound photo album of the entire rebuild and special "works" badges clue there on his car . #

it would of been cheaper to give the customer another car BUT it would of had the same or similar defects.

Yes I am not normal , but my trade is not for normal customers.

The equipment including the microscope and what 
KDS are about is worth it on so many levels for the right customers

The Aventador in this thread was written to the customer with suggestion to LOG the defects and make them aware of them JUST in case there is an issue in the future and then can prove it was like it from the factory.

I guess some care more than others on DW it seems

kelly


----------



## *MAGIC*

Kelly @ KDS said:


> Thanks guys and robbie too :lol:
> 
> kelly


Your welcome  :thumb:


----------



## Soul Hudson

Suberb work by the Daddy of detailing shown off with cracking photos. Loving your indepth write ups as well which show your care and attention you have when detailing a car. Clearly reflected in your write ups with how you introduce the detail and explain your methods and problems.

This was an absolute pleasure to read and I always feel like I learn a little something from your write ups.


----------



## Jack

Great write up. Stunning car which now mhas a finish it deserves


----------



## beed

Best write up on here iv seen!! Going to have to get my self down to KDS for some training! awesome work!!


----------



## tansel

No no no this is not detailing, this is something else, this is pure art mate. 
This thread blew my mind away cant find the words to describe those effort...


----------



## Bloicy

Awesome write up and detailing taken to a totally different level!

What blows my mind is on a new car it has so many defects never mind a super car that holds a price tag like this, appauling if you ask me.


----------



## andye

Wow, great write up and some cracking pics, was nearly on my second cuppa reading through all this :thumb:


----------



## Bowler

Epic right up epic car


----------



## CliveP

Wow, just wow....

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Ongoing

Epic detail, I can't believe the state of the paintwork all the over spray on a £200K + car.

But you really poilshed a diamond in the rough into a stunning example.


----------



## SDMDChris

Amazing write up and detail! Hopefully the owner will keep it this way!


----------



## Rowan83

Wow. The car, the results, the write up.... Spectacular!!


----------



## BoostJunky86

Stunning work as always! Cannot wait for the open day and meet!!!


----------



## tmitch45

Amazing car and work! Its strange to see that the dealers have allowed a car to be released with such poor prep and repairs! This is the sort of thing you would expect from a car supermarket not one of the top hypercar makes!


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro

amazing write up and great job


----------



## Black.MB

Amazing job, great write up! Really enjoyed, thanks for sharing:thumb:


----------



## fraz101

Amazing work as usual......

I really hope someone made the Lambo dealer aware of the mess the paintwork was in,that isn't acceptable for such a car!


----------



## B0DSKI

Stunning turn around. 

Shocking condition for a car out of the factory


----------



## taz007

stunning detail and fantastic write up - great work lads.


----------



## tonyy

Stunning:thumb:


----------



## kstoilas

The attention to detail is stunning. 

Combination of technique and tools used has given these outstanding results!

Well Done!!!


----------



## Demetrios72

Great work and a great write up

Thanks guys :thumb:


----------



## paulmc08

I have been a follower of Kelly's work for a good while now

not only is he the worlds finest detailer IMO but a proper gent too,any time I have a question or hit a brick wall,he is more than happy to try and help,and if not him personally then one of his excellent staff

Your work is quite simply...................


World Class


----------



## Ali

Very very nice.


----------



## S9XLY

Excellent work, gorgeous car


----------



## GlynRS2

Stunning


----------



## WHIZZER

Amazing work fab car awesome


----------



## John.C

awesome work , I cant believe how many defects the car has been delivered with , i would not be happy if i had bought it .. Just goes to show a brand new car is not allways perfect


----------



## Super G

cant believe the photographer took it in with all that bull **** after all your hard work :doublesho



Fantastic job unbelievable starting point for the money you pay for a machine like that.


----------



## themainlegend

Any chance of those last pictures in larger format??

Want them for wallpapers for my computer!!!


----------



## Miglior

Great work as always Kelly.


----------



## Mark M

Wow, what car. As ever, amazing attention to detail. I loved the defect spotting, next level!


----------



## Dazzawest

wow, not sure what amazed me more the initial poor paintwork or the awesome finish. absolutely stunning .
defect spotting was a particular highlight


----------



## TheDoc

Really awesome!!!!

Great work on details...


----------



## jfletch121

loved the write up on this, top work  loved the veyron write up aswell :argie: :buffer:


----------



## stdav

Unbelievable the amount of defects on a car of this stature,paying that money and getting that bad a finish is unacceptable,great work though,thoroughly enjoyable read


----------



## Aqib

Wow amazing


----------



## Court M3

That is simply amazing work!


----------



## taz007

what polishes did you go for on the body?


----------



## kash

Stunning! And epic write up! :thumb:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

gav1513 said:


> this write up has been well worth the wait, i cant believe how bad those smart repairs are and the general condition of the car, for something that price i would have been going nuts at the dealer! stunning work though, the finished result is how it should have looked when it rolled out the factory, top work kelly





TheAshman said:


> Absolutely stunning. Well done. If i can save the money up i'm bringing my Rocco down to you!





Clyde said:


> Had the pleasure of seeing this beast during the beginners training day. Epic write up and attention to detail.





slobodank said:


> great work!





Keith_Lane said:


> Fantastic read this... epic as usual Kelly!





Millzer said:


> Omg SEXY!





-Kev- said:


> apart from the areas burnt to the metal and poorly repaired wheels?.. even Stevie Wonder would've seen those..





Pennychew99 said:


> Great work and a brilliant write up!! really enjoyed reading that :thumb:





Liamc said:


> Amazing, thanks for taking the time to post in this much detail.


Thanks guys :thumb:

kelly


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

dooka said:


> I will soon start to run out of comments. Their is only so much one can say each time about quality work, such as what I have just read and viewed :thumb:..
> 
> I will start a comment list and randomise the comments ..
> 
> Fantastic Work..
> Great Turn Around..
> Wow..
> Outstanding :thumb:
> 
> That will do for now..
> 
> Todays comment is:
> 
> *FANTASTIC WORK* :thumb: ..





Ronnie said:


> Love it very nice Kelly..





Scrim-1- said:


> Epic work on a stunning car, look forward to the HD videos.





khurum6392 said:


> ultimate detail amazing work





johnnyg said:


> thats amazing kelly .love reading your post they are some of the best i have seen on here.it still amazing that factory's let cars go out in that sort of state .on a car like that for the money he has paid it should be top knotch .but hey once they have his money thery are like every other dealer dont give a ****e





FabrizioTDI said:


> Simply, something of stunning.
> 
> The perfect work.





Roy said:


> Nice work mate :thumb:





Luis said:


> Stunning :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:
> amazing....:thumb:





leemckenna said:


> Great work Kelly very poor paint for a high end car but great turnaround





ckeir.02mh said:


> Great work as usual kelly!
> 
> Chris.


Thanks guys

kelly


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

TopSport+ said:


> awesome:argie:





Chrissyronald said:


> Just stumbled across this. Amazing attention to detail!!





Mike steele said:


> Outstanding work! Out of interest, why did you choose a wax for the paint protection film instead of going straight to EXO?
> 
> Best paint film finish I've seen BTW :thumb:





N8KOW said:


> Incredible..





JonnyG said:


> Top Class :thumb:
> 
> Even the snow foam was colour coded





cypukas said:


> nice car





lee1977 said:


> Awesome work!





Mk2Singh said:


> Epic Detail! looks awesome!





moono16v said:


> All the way through I was just thinking wow imagine owning that!
> 
> Stunning absolutely stunning - the work and effort you have put in that is!
> 
> It's crazy how bad even a Lamborghini comes out of the factory - let alone Lamborghini's flagship model!


humbling guys with all the nice comments :thumb:

kelly


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Soul Hudson said:


> Suberb work by the Daddy of detailing shown off with cracking photos. Loving your indepth write ups as well which show your care and attention you have when detailing a car. Clearly reflected in your write ups with how you introduce the detail and explain your methods and problems.
> 
> This was an absolute pleasure to read and I always feel like I learn a little something from your write ups.


well thank you means a lot to me 



Jack said:


> Great write up. Stunning car which now mhas a finish it deserves





beed said:


> Best write up on here iv seen!! Going to have to get my self down to KDS for some training! awesome work!!


great we are always carrying training if its group or one to one :thumb:



a_tansel said:


> No no no this is not detailing, this is something else, this is pure art mate.
> This thread blew my mind away cant find the words to describe those effort...


many thanks



Bloicy said:


> Awesome write up and detailing taken to a totally different level!
> 
> What blows my mind is on a new car it has so many defects never mind a super car that holds a price tag like this, appauling if you ask me.


thanks :thumb:

kelly


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Over The Rainbow said:


> Awesome write up. Absolutely love this photo. Extra points if he was balancing on the metal bar while taking


would be clever but its not done that way , a camera boom is used

kelly


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

andye said:


> Wow, great write up and some cracking pics, was nearly on my second cuppa reading through all this :thumb:





Bowler said:


> Epic right up epic car





CliveP said:


> Wow, just wow....
> 
> Regards,
> Clive.





SDMDChris said:


> Amazing write up and detail! Hopefully the owner will keep it this way!





MatrixGuy said:


> Wow. The car, the results, the write up.... Spectacular!!





BoostJunky86 said:


> Stunning work as always! Cannot wait for the open day and meet!!!





tmitch45 said:


> Amazing car and work! Its strange to see that the dealers have allowed a car to be released with such poor prep and repairs! This is the sort of thing you would expect from a car supermarket not one of the top hypercar makes!





Pedro.Malheiro said:


> amazing write up and great job





Black.MB said:


> Amazing job, great write up! Really enjoyed, thanks for sharing:thumb:


many thanks guys:thumb:

kelly


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

fraz101 said:


> Amazing work as usual......
> 
> I really hope someone made the Lambo dealer aware of the mess the paintwork was in,that isn't acceptable for such a car!


thats down to the owner of the car sending report to dealership



B0DSKI said:


> Stunning turn around.
> 
> Shocking condition for a car out of the factory





taz007 said:


> stunning detail and fantastic write up - great work lads.





tonyy said:


> Stunning:thumb:





kstoilas said:


> The attention to detail is stunning.
> 
> Combination of technique and tools used has given these outstanding results!
> 
> Well Done!!!





Demetri said:


> Great work and a great write up
> 
> Thanks guys :thumb:





paulmc08 said:


> I have been a follower of Kelly's work for a good while now
> 
> not only is he the worlds finest detailer IMO but a proper gent too,any time I have a question or hit a brick wall,he is more than happy to try and help,and if not him personally then one of his excellent staff
> 
> Your work is quite simply...................
> 
> World Class


Hey i have been called many things and not usually a Gent  but in this case i will take it 



Ali said:


> Very very nice.





S9XLY said:


> Excellent work, gorgeous car





GlynRS2 said:


> Stunning


many thanks guys


----------



## franchi_S5

Simply awesome...!!!! Congratulations.


----------



## momentum001

Superb! Congrats.


----------



## cndndriver

wow the detail is impressive


----------



## Ashtra

absolutely stunning. awesome job on an awesome car


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

WHIZZER said:


> Amazing work fab car awesome





John.C said:


> awesome work , I cant believe how many defects the car has been delivered with , i would not be happy if i had bought it .. Just goes to show a brand new car is not allways perfect


Of all the brand new cars we have dealt with ONLY one car has not needed any paint correction , so we did expect it to need some correction just not as much as it did .



Super G said:


> cant believe the photographer took it in with all that bull **** after all your hard work :doublesho
> 
> Fantastic job unbelievable starting point for the money you pay for a machine like that.





themainlegend said:


> Any chance of those last pictures in larger format??
> 
> Want them for wallpapers for my computer!!!


I dont send out high res photos I am afraid, had 2 photos stolen this week , irony is from this thread and passed of as their own.



Miglior said:


> Great work as always Kelly.





Mark M said:


> Wow, what car. As ever, amazing attention to detail. I loved the defect spotting, next level!





Dazzawest said:


> wow, not sure what amazed me more the initial poor paintwork or the awesome finish. absolutely stunning .
> defect spotting was a particular highlight





TheDoc said:


> Really awesome!!!!
> 
> Great work on details...





jfletch121 said:


> loved the write up on this, top work  loved the veyron write up aswell :argie: :buffer:





stdav said:


> Unbelievable the amount of defects on a car of this stature,paying that money and getting that bad a finish is unacceptable,great work though,thoroughly enjoyable read


Thanks to all the other comments

Kelly


----------



## pharmed

Beautiful car, amazing work and stunning pictures at the end!


----------



## Mumbles

Amazing that a car which has really only come out the factory and done just over 500 miles has so many defects... It astounds me everytime I see a write up of a car with, esentially, delivery miles that could pretty much do with an entire respray.. haha. the quality of paint/orange peel on the wheels was terrible! And those strap down marks on the wheels made me cringe!

Anyway, great write up as always Kelly.

Keep up the good work, :thumb:

Maybe one day i'll make it down to a wet sanding or machine polishing tutorial!

All the best,

Chris


----------

